# Rise & Fall: Civilizations at War



## Respetite (Jun 6, 2008)

Downloaded this old classic for free yesterday, played it for a few hours and it ran absolutely fine. It was made free with help from the U.S Airforce or Marines or something bizarre, with permission from Midway. However, tried playing it today and it comes up with the error; 

Critical Softwrap Error -

Host/Module Communication Error. Please contact Softwrap Support (contact details on http://www.softwrap.com)

Tried downloading and installing it again to no avail. 

Any clues on this one? Seems bizarre as it was working before. 

Cheers!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

This error only pops up while playing the game correct?
If so, how long does it take before this error pops up while playing the game?

I read up on this issue, try this:
Uninstall GameMaker 7.0, Delete GameMaker 7.0 folder (if still their)
And delete the Global.sw2 file & Softwrap folder. Reinstall.

You mentioned you reinstalled it, make sure you re download the installer/setup because that might of corrupted while downloading over the internet.

If the problem still persists, I recommend to contact Softwrap Support by emailing them at [email protected]

Let me know the results,
Thanks.


----------



## Respetite (Jun 6, 2008)

It happens before I load the game, so I'm not sure if its the same issue.

I can't find a file that's called Gamemaker nor global sw2? 

Rather confusing


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Try Start>Search and type in Gamemaker

If you dont find the folder, then just contact Softwrap at [email protected]


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

How old is this game? What OS was it made for?


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> How old is this game? What OS was it made for?


Lord Sirian, i found the System Requirements for this game.

Intel P4, 1.5ghz or AMD Athlon XP 1500 processor or greater

*RAM:* 512mb RAM.
*
Video Card:* 64MB VRAM minimum. Directx 9.0b compatible, including the following: ATI 8500, All-In-Wonder 8500, 9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X600, X800. NVidia Quadro, Quadro 2, Quadro 4 series, GeForce 3, 3Ti, GeForce 4, 4Ti, Geforce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6600, 6800.

*Sound:* DirectX 9.0c compliant sound card.
*
CD/DVD*: 4x speed.
*
OS:* *Windows 2000/XP.*

Source: http://riseandfallgame.com/systemrequirements.php


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for that Cdx.

Respetite, try updating to SP3 from here:

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/


----------



## Pompie (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi i have Win7 after installing the it ask permission to install some kind of library after that it ask me to restart after restarting may windows run start up repair because for some reason my windows can't startup after that process after i logged in to my acount the icon for rise and fall disapeared.
I started searching the web for answers the best one i got it is told i need to get the crack because the StarForce protection is the one creating the problem and the crack can by pass that but i can't find a crack or an other way to solve the problem.
I have the original game.


----------



## AWDAJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Im using Xp.
Ive installed the game and everything seems to go ok. Then when the game launches I can hear everything but Ive got the out of range error? This game worked before this Pc got upgraded although I think it stopped working before then. Possibly after a reformat. Ive looked everywhere and there no information on this problem if anyones got any ideas?


----------

